# SBN (SPRING BREAK NATIONALS)



## DUMPED (Jan 5, 2009)

So who is going to be attending SBN this year?
The weekend of March 13-15 2009 in DAYTONA BEACH FL.

Just throwing it up to see who'll be making the trip down south


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Already made a thread for this http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nals-spring-break-nationals-march-2009-a.html


----------



## DUMPED (Jan 5, 2009)

I did not see that...
sorry and thank you


----------

